# Chocolate Thai Trichrome Photos



## Mernahuana (Dec 9, 2009)

while i wait for my personal production charges ive been unable to resume growing...so i began entertaining myself with bud photos taken with a 400x microscope via Photoshop. Chocolate Thai - 100% Sativahttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142749&stc=1&d=1260398686


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 10, 2009)

WoW !!!
Look at them TRICS.....
Great photo MERN...wish i had your skills...:+]

97'


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice.....is that taken with the eyeclops?


----------

